# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Need some ware to swap trans

## TJGUTT

I work in boscawen and am staying in Manchester I have a trans (ax15) but don't have a place swap it. I do have the tools. Any help would be great thanks.

----------


## TJGUTT

I'm all set thanks anyway

----------


## Rubicon

Weare?
Wear?
Lol.
Glad you are all set now.

----------

